# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contabilità, bilancio e operazioni straordinarie  Rimborso da cliente per spese insoluti

## m.cristina

Buongiorno.
Dovrei emettere una nota di debito ad un cliente per le spese che la banca mi ha addebitato per una una R/B insoluta.
Volevo sapere se sono soggette ad Iva e se no quale è la dicitura esatta da inserire in fattura.
Grazie

----------


## meccanico

> Nessuno sa darmi un chiarimento in merito?

  Io le facevo le note di debito per interessi ma non conviene, cioè, se ti è tornata insoluta la ricevuta bancaria dalla banca dovresti avere l'insoluto sul cliente come scrittura con incluse le spese bancarie (quindi maggiore come importo della fattura) e se chiedi questo importo come saldo al cliente non emetti nessuna ND.
Se invece è una fattura molto vecchia e un importo importante ti conviene farla ma sull'IVA non sono sicuro... mi sembra non vada indicata.
Sulla dicitura scrivi "interessi e spese per ritardato pagamento fattura n. xxx del xx/xx/xx.
Io eviterei di emetterla però.

----------


## Raiden

_Articolo 15 (dpr IVA)
Esclusioni dal computo della base imponibile 
1. Non concorrono a formare la base imponibile:
1) le somme dovute a titolo di interessi moratori o di penalità per ritardi o altre irregolarità nell'adempimento degli obblighi del cessionario o del committente;_  
Ad onor del vero, la prassi che mi hanno inculcato riconosce anche la semplice dazione senza emissione di fattura/nota di debito, ma lascio in questo la parola a utenti ben più esperti del sottoscritto.

----------


## meccanico

> _Articolo 15 (dpr IVA)
> Esclusioni dal computo della base imponibile 
> 1. Non concorrono a formare la base imponibile:
> 1) le somme dovute a titolo di interessi moratori o di penalità per ritardi o altre irregolarità nell'adempimento degli obblighi del cessionario o del committente;_  
> Ad onor del vero, la prassi che mi hanno inculcato riconosce anche la semplice dazione senza emissione di fattura/nota di debito, ma lascio in questo la parola a utenti ben più esperti del sottoscritto.

  Dipende dal contratto che si è sottoscritto col cliente e non solo dai regolamenti.
In teoria si dovrebbe emettere una nota di addebito con specificato il calcolo degli interessi aggiornati agli indici correnti di mercato ma solo in teoria, perché non sappiamo se questo cliente continuerà ad acquistare oppure no.
D'altra parte quando anche il cliente decidesse di voler saldare il maggior importo senza ricevere nessun documento a integrazione della fattura si troverebbe una differenza che dovrebbe imputare su conti economici, dipende dal tipo di accordi che ci sono a monte e che tipo di cliente è.

----------


## m.cristina

Grazie a tutti per la risposta.

----------


## Raiden

Esistono due soggetti, due qualunque, che abbiano il tempo e la voglia di sottoscrivere un contratto che disciplini la regolamentazione degli oneri bancari per insoluti su Ri.Ba e RID?  :Big Grin:  
In che modo l'imputazione al c/e del debitore/cliente circa i maggiori costi su oneri bancari "dipende dal tipo di accordi che ci sono a monte e che tipo di cliente è"?
Grazie per la precisazione.

----------


## Lolly74

> Dipende dal contratto che si è sottoscritto col cliente e non solo dai regolamenti.
> In teoria si dovrebbe emettere una nota di addebito con specificato il calcolo degli interessi aggiornati agli indici correnti di mercato ma solo in teoria, perché non sappiamo se questo cliente continuerà ad acquistare oppure no.
> D'altra parte quando anche il cliente decidesse di voler saldare il maggior importo senza ricevere nessun documento a integrazione della fattura si troverebbe una differenza che dovrebbe imputare su conti economici, dipende dal tipo di accordi che ci sono a monte e che tipo di cliente è.

  Credo che il DPR 633 sia un pochino pi&#249; autorevole di te.  
Inoltre hai creato pi&#249; confusione che altro. Hanno chiesto "se le spese per insoluto sono da fatturare in esenzione oppure sono imponibili ai fini iva"  
Non occorre scrivere un poema per poi non rispondere alla domanda. 
QUOTO RAIDEN!

----------


## Contabile

Umilmente vi dico la mia.  
Quoto RAIDEN e Lolly74

----------


## m.cristina

Grazie....adesso ho le idee più chiare. Scusate la sottolineatura, ma per chi ha bisogno di chiarimenti discorsi troppo articolati confondono solo le idee.

----------


## meccanico

> Esistono due soggetti, due qualunque, che abbiano il tempo e la voglia di sottoscrivere un contratto che disciplini la regolamentazione degli oneri bancari per insoluti su Ri.Ba e RID?  
> In che modo l'imputazione al c/e del debitore/cliente circa i maggiori costi su oneri bancari "dipende dal tipo di accordi che ci sono a monte e che tipo di cliente è"?
> Grazie per la precisazione.

  Esistono due soggetti che sottoscrivono un contratto, poi le spese degli insoluti (che comunque non dovrebbero avvenire) possono non essere parte di questo contratto. Per la mia esperienza personale posso dire (se posso e se ne ho il diritto) che i contratti sono importanti.
Io, per fare un esempio, benché avessi la possibilità di emettere le note debito in automatico da sistema sapevo che NON POTEVO emetterle per alcuni clienti come il Gruppo PAM perché ... per accordi commerciali tra buyer e venditori.
Per altri clienti invece potevo chiedere il saldo della fattura insoluta e imputarmi sul conto abbuoni passivi (in automatico) la differenza per gli oneri bancari. C'è da dire che un buon controllo del credito comunque impone che se un cliente mi fà 2 insoluti in un anno lo porto a pagamento con bonifico bancario e aggiungo anche che ci sono delle agenzie che aiutano nel credito control, cioè sapevo già la situazione patrimoniale dei clienti per cui la gestione degli insoluti bancari è articolata.
Rischiavo di incrinare i rapporti commerciali (che non gestivo io ovviamente essendo in amministrazione) per recuperare 2 euro di spese?
Forse ragionando come piccole aziende sembra strano, magari sbagliato e lo comprendo ma quando ci si occupa di volumi milionari funziona così.
Io non so per chi lavora la ragazza per cui ho detto quello che sapevo.

----------


## Raiden

A margine: beata te che riesci a recuperarle, quelle benedette commissioni di insoluto, dai tuoi clienti...  :Smile:

----------


## m.cristina

Sono nuova del mestiere...e nello studio dove lavoro una cliente mi ha chiesto che voleva fatturare queste spese per insoluto...siccome non ricevo dalle altre colleghe un grande aiuto...ho chiesto al forum. Comunque si è una piccola azienda quella che cerca di recuperare le spese.

----------


## shukran

> Se ti è tornata insoluta la ricevuta bancaria dalla banca dovresti avere l'insoluto sul cliente come scrittura con incluse le spese bancarie (quindi maggiore come importo della fattura) e se chiedi questo importo come saldo al cliente non emetti nessuna ND.

  Anche io devo contabilizzare le spese di un insoluto. Vorrei non emettere la fattura come le contabilizzo? Non mi è chiaro quando scrivi  _(quindi maggiore come importo della fattura)_. Grazie per l'aiuto.

----------


## meccanico

> Anche io devo contabilizzare le spese di un insoluto. Vorrei non emettere la fattura come le contabilizzo? Non mi è chiaro quando scrivi  _(quindi maggiore come importo della fattura)_. Grazie per l'aiuto.

  Forse perché hai le spese dell'insoluto sul conto banca divise dalla ri.ba.?
Dipende da come effettui la scrittura del suddetto insoluto sul cliente: se addebiti il cliente per l'importo dell'insoluto (cioè importo fattura più spese bancarie) le chiudi con l'incasso quando il cliente pagherà ma se recuperi dal cliente solo l'importo della fattura allora registri le spese bancarie sul conto abbuoni, purtroppo!
Se mi descrivi come hai la scrittura cerco di essere più chiaro!

----------


## Raiden

La scrittura contabile da effettuare è 
DARE
Credito v/cliente 10
Oneri bancari 1 
AVERE
Banca c/c 11 
In sostanza "riaccendi" il credito verso il cliente che avevi chiuso contabilmente con l'emissione della riba. La banca te lo riaddebita in conto corrente computandoti anche le spese per insoluto.
Al di là delle tipologie di conti utilizzati e delle varie opzioni possibili (c/c anticipi salvo buon fine) il succo del discorso è questo.

----------


## shukran

> Se mi descrivi come hai la scrittura cerco di essere più chiaro!

  
Non ho la scrittura, per questo chiedevo come fare. Che debba addebitare la banca l'ho capito, ma non saprei se legare le spese direttamente al conto cliente o farli prima transitare nel conto economico e poi addebitarle. 
Quale l'operazione più corretta?

----------


## meccanico

> Non ho la scrittura, per questo chiedevo come fare. Che debba addebitare la banca l'ho capito, ma non saprei se legare le spese direttamente al conto cliente o farli prima transitare nel conto economico e poi addebitarle. 
> Quale l'operazione più corretta?

  Se la devi fare tu manualmente sul cliente allora falla come descritto da Rayden sopra, anche se in questo caso rinunci al recupero degli oneri bancari, devi saperlo.
Quella è la scrittura giusta.

----------


## Raiden

Stiamo facendo troppa confusione e questo non aiuta l'utente.
Me ne tiro fuori, auspicando nuovamente che qualche soggetto più autorevole del sottoscritto possa porre una pietra miliare in merito. 
Dal canto mio mi limito umilmente a segnalare che una MIA riba che torna insoluta genera un onere che, in quanto tale, deve transitare dal MIO conto economico.
Che poi riesca a ribaltarlo sul cliente oppure no non può e non deve influenzare l'essenza contabile prodotta dalla fattispecie in oggetto. 
Saluti e buon weekend a tutti.

----------


## shukran

> Se la devi fare tu manualmente sul cliente allora falla come descritto da Rayden

  Scusa cosa significa se la devo fare io manualmente. Al programma di contabilità devo indicare poi l'addebito delle spese al cliente. Come faccio?

----------


## swami

ehi! Mec! ti dai una calmata? 2 volte che t leggo 2 volte che litighi con qualcuno  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:     
x fortuna è arrivato qlno con un carattere peggiore del mio  :Big Grin:

----------


## meccanico

> Stiamo facendo troppa confusione e questo non aiuta l'utente.
> Me ne tiro fuori, auspicando nuovamente che qualche soggetto più autorevole del sottoscritto possa porre una pietra miliare in merito. 
> Dal canto mio mi limito umilmente a segnalare che una MIA riba che torna insoluta genera un onere che, in quanto tale, deve transitare dal MIO conto economico.
> Che poi riesca a ribaltarlo sul cliente oppure no non può e non deve influenzare l'essenza contabile prodotta dalla fattispecie in oggetto. 
> Saluti e buon weekend a tutti.

  Una ri.ba.insoluta non genera alcuna manifestazione economica, sempre di conti finanziari si tratta. Quello che genera perdita economica è la spesa che la banca addebita per via dell'insoluto e allora se lui vuole recuperarle dal cliente chiedendogli un saldo comprensivo dell'onere bancario non avrà perdita altrimenti farà la scrittura come dicevi tu, farà prima ma perde 2 euro, sono scelte.
Io addebiterei il cliente per il totale insoluto più le spese bancarie perché gli oneri bancari me li acchiappo quando mi riguardano e non per un'insolvenza del cliente ma ...

----------


## meccanico

> Scusa cosa significa se la devo fare io manualmente. Al programma di contabilità devo indicare poi l'addebito delle spese al cliente. Come faccio?

  "Manualmente" ... cioè tu devi fare la scrittura sul cliente perché dall'estratto conto bancario vedi che c'è un insoluto. Te lo dico perché anche io le faccio attualmente "a mano" ma ho lavorato in posti dove queste scritture venivano fatte in automatico anche nella scheda cliente. 
tu hai l'estratto conto con la scrittura dell'insoluto e le spese?
Fai come ha scritto rayden, quella è la scrittura di prassi così non ti sbagli.

----------


## shukran

Poniamo che la riba sia 10 e le spese che la banca mi ha chiesto 1. Come addebito questo 1 al cliente senza emettere fattura? Potreste essere un attimo solo tecnici?

----------


## meccanico

> Poniamo che la riba sia 10 e le spese che la banca mi ha chiesto 1. Come addebito questo 1 al cliente senza emettere fattura? Potreste essere un attimo solo tecnici?

  
..........
DARE
c/cliente
11 
AVERE
---------------c/banca
---------------10 per ri.ba. insoluta
---------------1 per spese ri.ba.insolute 
Non devi emettere nessuna fattura.

----------


## shukran

> ..........
> DARE
> c/cliente
> 11
> AVERE
> ---------------c/banca
> ---------------10 per ri.ba. insoluta
> ---------------1 per spese ri.ba.insolute

  Scusa, sarò duro di comprendonio ma se faccio come scrivi ho spese per RIBA che è un costo in avere e quindi mi diventa un ricavo. Sono nel pallone ora.

----------


## meccanico

Ma perché scusa?
Hai addebitato il cliente per l'importo della fattura più le spese e pareggiato la banca evitando di accollarti un costo che magari in futuro recupererai.
Meglio tenerti l'onere delle commissioni sul cliente (crediti) che arrendersi e metterlo subito nel conto abbuoni (perdite) o no? :Smile:

----------


## shukran

Ho deciso di fare cos&#236; e ritengo sia pi&#249; corretto. 
Diversi a Banca per 11
Cliente per 10
Oneri bancari per 1 
Poi addebito le spese al cliente ed avr&#242;
Cliente a Oneri bancari per 1

----------


## meccanico

> Ho deciso di fare così e ritengo sia più corretto. 
> Diversi a Banca per 11
> Cliente per 10
> Oneri bancari per 1 
> Poi addebito le spese al cliente ed avrò
> Cliente a Oneri bancari per 1

  "diversi" cosa?
Comunque gli oneri bancari non sono tuoi ma del cliente. Se ti si chiude la registrazione... sono 2 euro nemmeno la corrente per stare a fare la scrittura al pc! :Smile:

----------


## nickcarter

> "diversi" cosa?

  
Diversi è un termine tecnico per indicare due conti nella stessa colonna DARE o AVERE.   

> Se ti si chiude la registrazione...

  La registrazione chiude o meglio si bilancia.

----------


## meccanico

> Diversi è un termine tecnico per indicare due conti nella stessa colonna DARE o AVERE.   
> La registrazione chiude o meglio si bilancia.

  Sono sinonimi, comunque buon per lui che si chiuda (o si bilanci). :Smile:

----------


## Ruben

Scusate se mi intrometto ma a mio modesto parere: 
l'addebito degli interessi di mora sono non soggetti ad iva art.15 e quindi senza obbligo di fatturazione 
il rimborso delle spese bancarie di insoluto (che secondo me non ricadono in nessuno dei casi previsti dall'art.15) devono essere assoggettati ad iva e quindi fatturati anche se poi nella pratica non lo fa nessuno

----------


## Lolly74

> Scusate se mi intrometto ma a mio modesto parere: 
> l'addebito degli interessi di mora sono non soggetti ad iva art.15 e quindi senza obbligo di fatturazione 
> il rimborso delle spese bancarie di insoluto (che secondo me non ricadono in nessuno dei casi previsti dall'art.15) devono essere assoggettati ad iva e quindi fatturati anche se poi nella pratica non lo fa nessuno

  Scusa se mi permetto di contraddirti ... noi fatturiamo sia le spese di insoluto che gli interessi di mora, e riceviamo fatture dello stesso tipo dai fornitori.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Scusa se mi permetto di contraddirti ... noi fatturiamo sia le spese di insoluto che gli interessi di mora, e riceviamo fatture dello stesso tipo dai fornitori.

  
Lolly, gli interessi di mora sono esclusi da Iva, lo diuce l'art. 15 ....  :Embarrassment:  
Quindi non è assolutamente necessario metterli in fattura (a meno che venga più comodo), ma basta una semplice nota contabile. 
ciao

----------


## Lolly74

> Lolly, gli interessi di mora sono esclusi da Iva, lo diuce l'art. 15 ....  
> Quindi non è assolutamente necessario metterli in fattura (a meno che venga più comodo), ma basta una semplice nota contabile. 
> ciao

  Si si lo so che sono esclusi da iva art. 15 .... ma io per comodità li fatturo ... la nota contabile la dovrei fare a mano ... le fatture con pc mi escono in automatico e mi si contabilizzano pure in automatico ... :Big Grin:

----------


## Ruben

> Scusa se mi permetto di contraddirti ... noi fatturiamo sia le spese di insoluto che gli interessi di mora, e riceviamo fatture dello stesso tipo dai fornitori.

  E fate benissimo.
Io ho solo detto che molti non lo fanno anche se dovrebbero (quantomeno per le spese di insoluto).

----------


## meccanico

> Si si lo so che sono esclusi da iva art. 15 .... ma io per comodità li fatturo ... la nota contabile la dovrei fare a mano ... le fatture con pc mi escono in automatico e mi si contabilizzano pure in automatico ...

  Per comodità ... tu fatturi quindi sono costi, iva a debito Vs l'erario per importi così piccoli? Già l'emissione di una fattura ha un costo, la relativa scrittura anche, la spedizione al cliente idem... da quello che sapevo io le note di debito per ritardato pagamento, quindi di interessi e/o di mora possono essere emesse con o senza Iva, non essendoci un riferimento normativo preciso né nel cc né in giurisprudenza o in legislazione.
Per le spese di incasso poi mi sembra assurdo.
Distinguiamo le spese di un insoluto dalla nota debito per un cliente che paga sempre tardi; discrezionalità!

----------


## Lolly74

> Per comodità ... tu fatturi quindi sono costi, iva a debito Vs l'erario per importi così piccoli? Già l'emissione di una fattura ha un costo, la relativa scrittura anche, la spedizione al cliente idem... da quello che sapevo io le note di debito per ritardato pagamento, quindi di interessi e/o di mora possono essere emesse con o senza Iva, non essendoci un riferimento normativo preciso né nel cc né in giurisprudenza o in legislazione.
> Per le spese di incasso poi mi sembra assurdo.
> Distinguiamo le spese di un insoluto dalla nota debito per un cliente che paga sempre tardi; discrezionalità!

  Io fatturo tutto quello che il cliente paga! Non vedo dove sia il problema.
Per i costi? L'azienda vuole cosi' quindi paga per quello che vuole!
perch&#232; dici con o senza iva? 
Articolo 15
Esclusioni dal computo della base imponibile 
1. Non concorrono a formare la base imponibile:
1) le somme dovute a titolo di interessi moratori o di penalit&#224; per ritardi o altre irregolarit&#224; nell'adempimento degli obblighi del cessionario o del committente;
2) il valore normale dei beni ceduti a titolo di sconto, premio o abbuono in conformit&#224; alle originarie condizioni contrattuali, tranne quelli la cui cessione &#232; soggetta ad aliquota pi&#249; elevata;
3) le somme dovute a titolo di rimborso delle anticipazioni fatte in nome e per conto della controparte, purch&#233; regolarmente documentate;
4) l'importo degli imballaggi e dei recipienti, quando ne sia stato espressamente pattuito il rimborso alla resa;
5) le somme dovute a titolo di rivalsa dell'imposta sul valore aggiunto.
2. Non si tiene conto, in diminuzione dell'ammontare imponibile, delle somme addebitate al cedente o prestatore a titolo di penalit&#224; per ritardi o altre irregolarit&#224; nell'esecuzione del contratto.

----------


## meccanico

> Io fatturo tutto quello che il cliente paga! Non vedo dove sia il problema.
> Per i costi? L'azienda vuole cosi' quindi paga per quello che vuole!
> perchè dici con o senza iva? 
> Articolo 15
> Esclusioni dal computo della base imponibile 
> 1. Non concorrono a formare la base imponibile:
> 1) le somme dovute a titolo di interessi moratori o di penalità per ritardi o altre irregolarità nell'adempimento degli obblighi del cessionario o del committente;
> 2) il valore normale dei beni ceduti a titolo di sconto, premio o abbuono in conformità alle originarie condizioni contrattuali, tranne quelli la cui cessione è soggetta ad aliquota più elevata;
> 3) le somme dovute a titolo di rimborso delle anticipazioni fatte in nome e per conto della controparte, purché regolarmente documentate;
> ...

  Appunto, la ND può essere emessa con o senza Iva, nessun obbligo!
Se l'azienda vuole emettere fattura per 3 euro... si presume che lui amministri quest'azienda per cui potrebbe decidere di non emettere ND; io non le ho quasi mai fatte se non per più partite pagate tardi.

----------


## tynovalen74

Buongiorno, 
dovrei fatturare ad un cliente le seguenti spese bancarie sostenute per la gestione di cambiali da lui ricevute: 
- commissioni di presentazione effetti presso la banca;
- commissioni e spese per effetti insoluti;
- commissioni per richiesta esito pagamento effetto.  
Vorrei sapere se sul totale di queste spese (che in buona parte sono già state pagate dal cliente...) deve essere considerata l'IVA o se posso considerarla non applicabile per l'art. 15. 
Grazie. 
Cordiali saluti.

----------

